# Macro Tilt-Shift on the Way? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 29, 2015)

```
We’re told that one of the upcoming tilt-shift lenses will actually be a macro lens. We’ve been told in the past that Canon would add a new type of macro to the lineup and this is the first we’ve heard of it being a tilt-shift.</p>
<p>We do expect L replacements to the TS-E 45 and TS-E 90 to come eventually, as people have been asking since the TS-E 17 and TS-E 24 were announced years ago.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 29, 2015)

More proof that Canon does not innovate


----------



## dolina (Apr 29, 2015)

What? No dynamic range? I demand 150 stops!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

A macro tilt-shift? That would be cool! 

I wonder what FL they will choose if this rumour turns out to be true?


----------



## zim (Apr 29, 2015)

Hasn't this already been a rumour?
I feel a recycle of a rather heated previous discussion coming on 8)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

zim said:


> Hasn't this already been a rumour?
> I feel a recycle of a rather heated previous discussion coming on 8)



Well it is CR1 which I believe is about the level of "I read something somewhere on the Internet". ;D


----------



## Barnett (Apr 29, 2015)

Now *this* is one rumor I hope turns out to be true. I often do small product photography (eg jewelry), and most of the time I use either the 180mm Macro or the 90mm Tilt/Shift. But if Canon were to bring out something like a 90mm Macro Tilt/Shift, I would be the first in line to buy it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

I just hope that it would be of a FL that would give a good working distance.


----------



## romanr74 (Apr 29, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> More proof that Canon does not innovate



lol


----------



## The Flasher (Apr 29, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that one of the upcoming tilt-shift lenses will actually be a macro lens. We’ve been told in the past that Canon would add a new type of macro to the lineup and this is the first we’ve heard of it being a tilt-shift.</p>
> <p>We do expect L replacements to the TS-E 45 and TS-E 90 to come eventually, as people have been asking since the TS-E 17 and TS-E 24 were announced years ago.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>



It better have two card slots.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

The Flasher said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told that one of the upcoming tilt-shift lenses will actually be a macro lens. We’ve been told in the past that Canon would add a new type of macro to the lineup and this is the first we’ve heard of it being a tilt-shift.</p>
> ...



LoL

That's what we need! SD slots in the lens! Brilliant! With the longer lenses we could have banks of card slots.

Future generations will scoff at us poor photographers who only carried 2 cards. In the year 2100 all pros will have camera systems with 10 cards... just in case 9 of them fail.... .... ;D


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 29, 2015)

I enjoy macro but I have no experience with tilt/shift. How will tilt/shift improve macro shots?


----------



## NancyP (Apr 29, 2015)

Me: Woo-hoo!
My Wallet: Oh Cr*p!
I have entirely too much macro stuff already. And youbetcha I will pre-order this, assuming that it is at least 90mm FL.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

chrysoberyl said:


> I enjoy macro but I have no experience with tilt/shift. How will tilt/shift improve macro shots?



Simply put a tilt-shift lens by tilting can alter the plane of focus. This can help with the extreme shallow DoF of many macro shots. 

If you want to impress people you can casually drop the phrase Scheimpflug principle, which if you look that up explains how tilting a lens can change the plane of focus.


----------



## rs (Apr 29, 2015)

chrysoberyl said:


> I enjoy macro but I have no experience with tilt/shift. How will tilt/shift improve macro shots?


The tilt part will allow you to change the plane of focus from parallel to the sensor to other angles. This is of advantage if you are photographing a relatively flat object from off-angle, this can help you get more of the object in focus.

Shift is mainly for changing perspective, much like cropping in to the side of a wide angle shot. At longer focal lengths such as 90mm the effect is less pronounced than with a lens such as the 17 TS-E


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 29, 2015)

rs said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy macro but I have no experience with tilt/shift. How will tilt/shift improve macro shots?
> ...





rs said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy macro but I have no experience with tilt/shift. How will tilt/shift improve macro shots?
> ...



Thank you, now I am convinced. I photo wildflowers and sometimes it is hard to get the DOF I want.


----------



## Pixelzoomer (Apr 29, 2015)

Some time ago, you folks at canonrumors posted a patent for a 135 tilt-shift macro, so perhaps that is what this will be.

As one expert user noted, the deep box that the sensor resides limits the amount of tilt shift available without clipping the edges of the frame, apparently especially in close up mode.

I'd be thrilled if they could pull this off!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If you want to impress people you can casually drop the phrase Scheimpflug principle, which if you look that up explains how tilting a lens can change the plane of focus.



If you go beyond just dropping the phrase, you find that more tilt is generally required with closer subjects and that more tilt is generally required with longer focal lengths. That has some obvious implications for using tilt with a macro telephoto lens. Somehow I doubt Canon will solve this with a view camera back, which may be the only way to achieve the required degree of tilt.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to impress people you can casually drop the phrase Scheimpflug principle, which if you look that up explains how tilting a lens can change the plane of focus.
> ...



That's a good point. The formulas only can go so far.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 29, 2015)

If you want to impress ME, spell "Scheimpflug" correctly on the first try.


----------



## lloyd709 (Apr 29, 2015)

IMO the lineup is desperately missing something around 65mm for food photography.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

NancyP said:


> If you want to impress ME, spell "Scheimpflug" correctly on the first try.



To be really awesome, we can call it the Carpentier Principle as that is who Scheimpflug claimed invented it. ;D


----------



## RGF (Apr 29, 2015)

The old 90 got to 1/2 life size.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 29, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that one of the upcoming tilt-shift lenses will actually be a macro lens.



YES! YES! YES!
Oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please!


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 29, 2015)

RGF said:


> The old 90 got to 1/2 life size.



I actually ordered one of those and the retailer never got back to me. With limited stock and constant rumors of replacements I figure I gave the old one a fair shot and now I'm waiting for the new.


----------



## zim (Apr 29, 2015)

Would optics on a lens like this be usable for normal tilt-shift work or would it only be for macro work?

If both this could be a great way to get into two fascinating areas of photography, I've been thinking about the 100L Macro for some time, this has got my attention though


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2015)

zim said:


> Would optics on a lens like this be usable for normal tilt-shift work or would it only be for macro work?
> 
> If both this could be a great way to get into two fascinating areas of photography, I've been thinking about the 100L Macro for some time, this has got my attention though



I'm sure it would be usable as any other tilt shift lens, although unlike the 100L you wouldn't have AF or IS.


----------



## zim (Apr 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Would optics on a lens like this be usable for normal tilt-shift work or would it only be for macro work?
> ...



Very usable then by all accounts! for me I don't see it would be off a tripod much.


----------



## dcschooley (Apr 29, 2015)

rs said:


> Shift is mainly for changing perspective, much like cropping in to the side of a wide angle shot. At longer focal lengths such as 90mm the effect is less pronounced than with a lens such as the 17 TS-E



Not really. Shifting a TS-E lens can be useful when shooting panoramas. Also when using something like the TS-E 90mm for close-ups, adjusting the tilt often changes the composition. It is much more convenient to add some shift to compensate for what the tilt did to the composition than to try to move the whole camera and lens. 

The 90mm TS-E is a great close-up lens, especially when used with extension tubes. Macro capability will only make it better. Independent rotation of the tilt and shift angles as in the TS-E 24mm and TS-E 17mm would make it superb.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2015)

dcschooley said:


> Independent rotation of the tilt and shift angles ...would make it superb.



That would be the key. That is a functionality that is desired by a lot of shooters.


----------



## pwp (Apr 30, 2015)

Macro TS? I've been using close-up extension rings on my 90TS for fifteen years, mostly to do ultra close-up details of products. It's a different "look" than using using the 100L f/2.8is macro. I've also used the close-up extension rings with the 16-35 f/2.8II. In a world where points of difference count, it's just a different look.

However a purpose built TS Macro would be welcomed by plenty of photographers around the planet.

-pw


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 30, 2015)

That would be a big deal for me. I do a lot of closeup photography (insects, mainly) and the most vexing thing is keeping as much of the subject in the plane of focus. It's really a pain. If the subject isn't exactly parallel to the lens part will be sharp, part will be blurred. A macro lens with tilt/shift capabilities would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 30, 2015)

chrysoberyl said:


> I enjoy macro but I have no experience with tilt/shift. How will tilt/shift improve macro shots?


That was a good question with good answer


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 30, 2015)

Contax had a T/S bellows. With some adapters you can get a Canon working on it. It will only work for more serious macro (not close ups), but at least you don't have to worry about running the lens out of coverage, because image circle gets larger due to projection of image. And working aperture only.
Also remember TS only changes the placement of the focal plane, it does not magically extend DOF. For that you have to get into stacking.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 30, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> More proof that Canon does not innovate



I don't think people ever accused Canon of flat out not innovating. I think the criticism is more that they either do so slowly or that they make their innovations commercially available more slowly than some would like.

Canon's patent portfolio and similar IP holdings show how much they innovate.

As to this rumor - I look forward to seeing if it pans out.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 30, 2015)

Very interesting concept

I'm wondering how the lens would accomodate ring flashes


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I don't think people ever accused Canon of flat out not innovating.



I guess you're new here.  That has, in fact, happened quite frequently. Usually, the people making such statements define "innovation" _solely_ as improved low ISO DR.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 30, 2015)

sounds good to me.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 30, 2015)

Nikon had a swing/shift bellows, now available on fleaBay, along with the necessary adapters and relatively cheap enlarger and 1:1 copy lenses. PITA to use in the field.


----------



## P_R (Apr 30, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The Flasher said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Don't you mean CF slots? For this type of lens it would have to be CF. And 2 x CF at that. And where would the power come from the camera or would this new lens also have a new battery then? Might need an upgrade to the mount in order to transmit all that data to / from the lens and the body. Hmmm....and then, if you added an antenna to the lens, well you could then Wi-Fi the data to your laptop even. But that might interfere with the tilt mechanism somewhat too. Shift would be fine though right....

Card slots in a lens opens up so many choice! So Canon?

LOL!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 30, 2015)

The only way Canon can be safe is to offer both CF and SD card support. Two of each. Four card slots at a MINIMUM!!!!

But what if all four cards decide to fail at the same time? Canon better add a fifth card.

But what type??? Three CF cards and two SD cards or two CF cards and three SD cards???? An engineers nightmare. Better make it six card slots. Three CF and three SD. That should take care of it.

Unless all six cards fail at the same time....... 

;D

I think there was a Get Smart episode like this.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 1, 2015)

pwp said:


> Macro TS? I've been using close-up extension rings on my 90TS for fifteen years, mostly to do ultra close-up details of products. It's a different "look" than using using the 100L f/2.8is macro.



I've only been doing it for seven years or so but, yes, it simplifies tabletop photography of really small objects.


----------



## roby17269 (May 1, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Me: Woo-hoo!
> My Wallet: Oh Cr*p!
> I have entirely too much macro stuff already. And youbetcha I will pre-order this, assuming that it is at least 90mm FL.



Me too! me too! ;D


----------



## symmar22 (May 1, 2015)

RGF said:


> The old 90 got to 1/2 life size.



The 90mm TS-E goes 1/3 not 1/2, so it cannot be really considered as a true macro lens. It goes x0.43 with the EF12 tube and x0.6 with the EF25 tube. However I end up using it more than the my 100L for close-up. 

Problem with tilt on TS-E lenses, it's a front tilt only. Front tilt brings you quickly out of the image circle, rear tilt changes the perspective a bit, but allows tilting with a smaller image circle. 

Someone mentioned the Contax tilt/shift bellows, Nikon did that too with the PB-4 bellows back in the 70s/80s.

Personally I would have preferred a replacement of the 45mm TS-E first, but I am nevertheless curious to see what Canon will bring.


----------

